
Academics Isn't Setup for Open Source - Ethan_Mick
http://www.ethanmick.com/academics-isnt-setup-for-open-source/
======
dalke
As a point of nomenclature, that should be "Education", not "Academics".

For example, the Institute for Advanced Study is an academic institution even
though it has no students.

While the circumstances described are not relevant for, say, graduate student
research (or for that matter undergrads doing independent study).

~~~
Ethan_Mick
Yeah, I agree with that. I changed it to College, since that's more what I was
talking about. Thanks!

